# Logo mit Taube brauche Ideen



## son gohan (17. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute, ich habe einige Fragen. Ich wollt gerne ein Logo erstellen etwas harmonisches, kennt ja sicher jeder das Problem, man weiß nicht was man nehmen soll, so ist es bei mir nicht ganz ich hab schon eine Idee, meine Idee ist eine abstrakt gezeichnete weiße Taube, also kein original Tier, vielleicht auch mit ein Olivenblat im Mund.

Jetzt frage ich mich wo ich mir wohl solche Beispiele ansehen kann, wie man dann vorgeht wenn man was gefunden hat usw. also ich habe noch nie sowas erstellt bis jetzt.

Also wer will kann mir gerne antworten ich freue mich sicher sehr über jede Hilfe und wünsch euch noch ein schönen Tag.


----------



## thecamillo (18. Juni 2007)

Step 1
Nach gefundener Idee bringe es auf Papier - das geht schnell und man kann weiter experimentieren

Step 2
Du bist geübt in PixelMensch - dann scanne dein auf weissem Papier gezeichnete Vorlage ein und baue es in Photoshop nach

oder
Du bist ein geübter VerktorMensch - dann versuche dein Bild in einem der üblichen Programme, Corel Draw, Freehand oder Illustrator nachzubauen.

Was ist wenn du nicht zeichen kannst?
klicke hierzu bitte auf den Folgenden link Taube
 und klau dir was und style es etwas um oder klau dir mehrere sachen und passe sie deinen vorstellungen an!


----------



## son gohan (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo und danke für die guten Tipps, auf ein Papier malen vorher ist echt ne gute idee.

bisher habe ich aber noch nie sowas wie ein Logo gebaut und als Bildbearbeitungsprogramm habe ich nur Migrografx Pictue Pulisher 7 aber wie man damit richig arbeitet ist nicht meine Stärke.

Also dafür habe ich aber zumindest eine Tabeu jetzt schon mal gefunden die mir zuspricht. Und ich habe auch ungefähr eine Vorstellung über das Endresultat.

Unter http://www.plentyoffish.com/ oben das komplette Logo wo links die Frauen sind da will ich halt meine Taube platzieren rechts daneben sind so abstrakte Fische zu sehen im Hintergrund, ausserdem veräbdert sich harmonisch die Farbe des Hintergrunds von etwas dunkler in heller und die Ecken sind oben rechts/links abgerundet mit sichtbaren Rand drumrum, also für mich ist das schon eine sehr schwere Aufgabe aber sowas würde ich halt auch gerne hinbekommen :-(


----------



## thecamillo (18. Juni 2007)

hmmmm deine Software kenn ich überhaut nicht! hmmmm naja hier mal einige Dinge die ein Logocreater beachten sollte:

Die Form sollte schlicht, abstrakt und auf den Größen winzig bis UltraLarge scalierbar sein -> sprich das Finishig eines Logos sollte immer eine Vektoriesierung sein

Da du eine Webpäsenz damit schmücken möchtest, weis ich allerdings nicht, ob der letzte Punkt so relvat für dich ist, da dies nur in Bezug mit Druckerzeugnissen angewendet werden muss!

Da mir dein Programm nicht geläufig ist und du selbst beschreibst nicht wirklich fit in dem Programm zu sein, mache es am besten so wie ich es dir empfohlen habe:

Zeichne es, scanne es ein und bearbeite es in deiner Software weiter! Unter dem folgendem Link findest du eine Beschreibung, wie du am besten vorzugehen hast:

Comic Book Style

lg thecamillo


----------



## son gohan (18. Juni 2007)

hallo, ich denke dann werde ich mir wie von dir empfohlen nun in aller ruhe erst einmal das logo fertig zeichnen und danach versuchen mit etwas hilfe von auswärts das hin zu bekommen, da ich ja nicht so oft ein logo brauche kann ich es mir wohl erlauben so langsam ein schritt nach dem anderen zu gehen und die qualität wird sicher auch um ein viellfaches besser dadurch, vielen  dank für deinen guten tipp


----------

